# Filling Out Apprentice Appplication



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Wireman is the only one on the list that gives you long term work variety. Line work means you work for a utility company for a while and stick with utilities for your whole career or you go to a contractor that does work for the utilities or on customer owned primary. Not a ton of variety and you will be bent and broken at the end of your career but you can make very good money, though you tend to earn every penny in winter. Most of the linemen I know advise their sons to be electricians and not linemen for what it is worth. Pretty much everyone on here is a "wireman" with some telecom guys but the telecom guys do electrical work to or have in the past. 

Good luck!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am a telecom guy, and only telecom

it all depends on where you live whether or not you should do telecom. 

If you are near a large city, its a good idea. we have way less on the books then the a-cards. 

Plus fire alarm, security, data, fiber, phones, sat com, radio, are all low voltage work


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

LanceBass said:


> On the apprenticeship application for my local Union it gives you the choice of applying for an apprenticeship in the following areas
> 
> -Residential
> -Wireman
> ...


You should select the last option. I hear you would excel at that.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

You just got done bashing the electrical trade and the union in another thread. Just go away already


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> You just got done bashing the electrical trade and the union in another thread. Just go away already


I didn't bash the union or the trade. 
He did. I'm just using hindsight to help him out.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I didn't bash the union or the trade.
> He did. I'm just using hindsight to help him out.


I was talking about him (the op)not you. You're good!


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

LanceBass said:


> On the apprenticeship application for my local Union it gives you the choice of applying for an apprenticeship in the following areas
> 
> -Residential
> -Wireman
> ...





Wirenuting said:


> You should select the last option. I hear you would excel at that.


I don’t know, I think he probably sucks at that too; I hear he hides out on the jobsite and takes long naps.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Michigan Master said:


> I don&#146;t know, I think he probably sucks at that too; I hear he hides out on the jobsite and takes long naps.


Only because they are mean to him and don't show him the respect he deserves.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> Only because they are mean to him and don't show him the respect he deserves.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Michigan Master said:


>


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

LanceBass said:


> Most importantly I want to select the area that would give me the greatest potential to branch out as my career progresses - the area that would give me the most career options.
> 
> Just looking for some suggestions here.


Wireman.

But you won't pass the interview so it does not matter.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eejack said:


> Wireman.
> 
> But you won't pass the interview so it does not matter.


Even I passed the interview.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Even I passed the interview.


Were the interviewers taking naps?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Were the interviewers taking naps?


The interview was only a formality.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Even I passed the interview.


But you have style.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Even I passed the interview.


People make mistakes you know.:laughing:


----------

